# Remettre une touche qui a sauté ?



## Yatre (21 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir, 

Petit problème ce soir avec mon clavier aluminium filaire (issu de mon i7) qui a glissé entre le mur et le bureau. Rien de grave jusque là mais en le remontant, il avait perdu sa touche "esc". Là encore, rien de dramatique, je l'ai retrouvé un plus loin mais c'est pour la remettre que ça devient compliqué. 

J'ai retrouvé deux morceaux de plastique (un carré à emboîter dans le clavier et dans la touche ainsi qu'un ovale avec des encoches). Ça tient mais il y a du jeu et j'ai l'impression que la touche ne va pas tarder à se faire la malle.

Si vous avez des infos sur un éventuel 3ème morceau manquant, un schéma pour vérifier que j'ai bien clipsé l'ensemble ou un conseil quelconque pour m'assurer que l'esc ne s'échappera plus jamais, je suis à l'écoute !

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## houlala63 (21 Janvier 2010)

Salut!

Sous la touche en question,il doit y avoir une de ces 2 types de 'broches'

Vérifier que les picots soient tous présents sur 'l'ovale'
Vérifier que les encoches sous la touches ne soient pas 'cassés'.
Au pire il faudra songer a remplacer cette touche voir chez Bricomac par exemple.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Janvier 2010)

houlala63 a dit:


> Salut!
> 
> Sous la touche en question,il doit y avoir une de ces 2 types de 'broches'



Là, je ne suis pas si sûr, le clavier alu est assez différent d'un clavier de portable, du moins de ceux de la génération "PPC" représentés sur le site que tu cites, et il n'est pas évident qu'il fonctionne de la même façon.


----------



## Yatre (21 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses.

J'ai vérifié ce matin et, en fait, la touche esc est un peu cassée sur le bas (la partie inférieure, perpendiculaire au clavier, est pliée).

Bricomac ne semble proposer des claviers que pour les macs portables et, en effet, les touches ne pas les mêmes. Esthétiquement en tous cas. Pour la partie mécanique les morceaux en plastique que j'ai retrouvé ressemblent au type A décrit sur Bricomac.

J'ai appelé Apple et le rendez-vous est pris à l'Apple Store.


----------



## Yatre (24 Janvier 2010)

Retour de l'App Store du Louvre : on va m'échanger mon clavier dans 48h grâce à l'Apple Care.

Radical.


----------

